# Why is GH constantly logging me out now?



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Anyone else having this issue? I have to sign back in multiple times per day now which can be a pain in the ass when I’m driving especially


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

No... are you sure you haven't been deactivated? It only happened to me once and that was 2 years ago and an email was sent to me that said it was from the supervisor. It said: I canceled driver's shift because she did not accept 3 offers in a row and listed the reasons I said I did not accept, mainly distance too far. But again, that was 2 years ago. I still decline offers all the time for distance.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I can pick up blocks and deliver orders so I’m pretty sure I’m not deactivated. The app has just been acting weird for me lately. It’s heen the same for other drivers on Reddit but no one seems to know why


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

The only thing I have noticed is that it seems slow lately.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Happened to me a few times but only in hilly areas or areas where the connection is spotty.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I can pick up blocks and deliver orders so I'm pretty sure I'm not deactivated. The app has just been acting weird for me lately. It's heen the same for other drivers on Reddit but no one seems to know why


Yeah since update 3.11 to present... when there is no activity (my guess around 30 mins) when you open the apps you need to sign back in. One of my pet peeve too. Before, even for days, without activity on the apps... you don't need to sign in!


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

MykUberBoy said:


> Yeah since update 3.11 to present... when there is no activity (my guess around 30 mins) when you open the apps you need to sign back in. One of my pet peeve too. Before, even for days, without activity on the apps... you don't need to sign in!


It hasn't happened to me. My app can be on for an hour while I am also doing Uber and I stay logged on. I say an hour because after an hour of no offers *I* sign off.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> It hasn't happened to me. My app can be on for an hour while I am also doing Uber and I stay logged on. I say an hour because after an hour of no offers *I* sign off.


I am using IOS... I was wondering what kind of phone, are you using? It might be, that it depends on what cell phone you are using?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

MykUberBoy said:


> I am using IOS... I was wondering what kind of phone, are you using? It might be, that it depends on what cell phone you are using?


In using iOS


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> In using iOS


You may to update iOS to the most current in settings.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> In using iOS


Me too and it both happening to us ios 11.4 GH apps ver 3.12.1


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Their just sucks...it doesn’t to me all the time too.... recent update. I don’t understand why we can’t logout manually like other apps.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yea I updated my phone yesterday and its still doing it today. I dont even rememebr the last time I had to log in to my UE and DD accounts. Not even sure if I remember the passwords


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

On iPhone: When GH prompts you to log in, force-close the app, then re-launch. It will log you in without password.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

andaas said:


> On iPhone: When GH prompts you to log in, force-close the app, then re-launch. It will log you in without password.


Damn that worked thanks a lot

Still a pain but much better than typing in my password while driving


----------



## fennec2009 (Dec 18, 2017)

andaas said:


> On iPhone: When GH prompts you to log in, force-close the app, then re-launch. It will log you in without password.


Omg thank you!!!! I have been getting so pissed off because of this. Worked like a charm.


----------

